# safari window size



## hopp (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a new user of the macbook and recently did something that reduced the safari home page...in this case Google.com.. to about half of the window size and would like to restore it to the full size. I tried the green button at the top left but it does not increase the window size.

Can someone advise how to do this?

Thanks,
hopp


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

You can resize your windows by dragging the lil' grooved corner on the bottom right of any window.








]


----------



## hopp (Aug 14, 2009)

Serge,
Thank you for solving my problem. i knew it would be a simple fix.

hopp


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

No problemo, hopp


----------

